
Amazon closing LoveFiLM - piqufoh
I can&#x27;t find a press release, but Amazon have just sent me an email announcing the closure of their LOVEFiLM service - inevitable post acquisition I always assumed.<p>&gt; We have very much enjoyed delivering the LOVEFiLM By Post service to you. However, over the last few years we’ve seen a decreasing demand for DVD and Blu-ray rental as customers increasingly move to streaming. Due to this, we will be closing the LOVEFiLM By Post service on 31st October 2017.
======
sgmoore
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeI...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202167400&ref_=pe_2203351_202173881)

